# Growing Rod



## nyyankees (Oct 5, 2009)

Has anyone heard of a spinal surgery for "growing rod"? One of my Dr's need a CPT code for it and I'm not all that familiar with. Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 5, 2009)

*Original surgery or expanding?*

Our pediatric ortho spine coder is out on vacation this week ... I can get more info next week.

BUT ...

If you are talking about the original fusion w/ instrumentation  I *think *you would use the appropriate segmental instrumentation code, depending on posterior/anterior and number of vertebral segments. 

If you are talking about removal of the hardware, that is 22852 or 22855 (depending on if it's posterior or anterior).

If you are talking about the adjustment to allow the rod (and the patient) to "grow" ... I *think* this is the unlisted code 22899, but I'm not 100% certain.

Also ... if the surgeon is really talking about VEPTR (Vertical Expandable Prosthetic Titantium Rib) which is an expandable rod that will "grow" with the child ... those are a completely different set of codes.

If you don't get a more definitive answer by next week, I'll ask Nancy, our pediatric spine surgery coding guru.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 5, 2009)

Tessa-VEPTR was the first thing I thought - a surgery he does. But I will question as to exctly what they're doing. Thanks.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 12, 2009)

*Nancy confirms*

Our pediatric spine coder is back and she confirms what I previously posted.

For the expansion of the growth rod she uses 22899 and titles it "Expansion of spinal growth rod"   She uses V54.02 for Diagnosis.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## nyyankees (Oct 12, 2009)

Thank you...greatly appreciated.


----------



## LAG.CPC@hotmail.com (Jun 9, 2014)

FTessaBartels said:


> Our pediatric spine coder is back and she confirms what I previously posted.
> 
> For the expansion of the growth rod she uses 22899 and titles it "Expansion of spinal growth rod"   She uses V54.02 for Diagnosis.
> 
> ...



______________________________

*Hi Tessa, Is your MD getting paid as reported?*


----------



## WHITFIELD (Aug 20, 2015)

*Appeal letter for growing rod lengthening*

Does anyone have a standard letter that is submitted to insurance when billing for a growing rod lengthening (22899)?


----------

